# Gymnothorax sp.



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

just wanted some info and was looking for where to get one


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Qualitymarine and marinetopia both have them listed. Couldnt find any real info. GL


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks i saw one the other day in a vid now i want one so bad lol


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol I sat my daughter down to watch Nemo a week later she bugged my wife enough to ask me to go back to saltwater.....like a charm 
Yeah they sure are cool,makes me want to go fowlr just to get one....I like the zebra? in your avatar. Do you know if an eel would be okay with a trigger?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

what kinda trigger i had 3 of mine with red tooth


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hes not mine as i have pic upload troubles lol and you would have to get a non agresive fish eating eel


----------

